# Should I request more tests?



## 18535 (Aug 4, 2005)

I've dealt with IBS since college (I'm in my late 20's now). I never went to the doctor about it, but recently I had a very bad episode so I decided to talk to my family doctor about it. She told me it was IBS and referred me to a specialist. After meeting with the specialist and describing my history/symptoms, she came to the same conclusion and told me to increase my fiber and to work on stress reduction. The only testing that was done was a blood test (which came back normal) and a visual exam to confirm hemorrhoids (I bleed from time to time).Part of me was glad to have talked to professionals, but I was suprised that neither of them mentioned doing a flex sig or colonoscopy to rule out anything else. Should I request further testing? I should mention that since my appointment I have started taking walks every night and I've increased my fiber, and I'm doing much better.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are different theories of how much testing to do in IBSers.If your symptoms are clear cut (no red flags for other things) and blood tests are normal some doctors go on the less testing is better theory.Sometimes all extensive and invasive testing does is make the IBS worse (from the stress of tests and getting normal results time after time after time after time) so some doctors don't test unless they have a good reason to.There are risks from colonoscopies, rare, but not insignificant. So if the chances are higher that something bad would happen vs they would find anything it makes not much sense to do the test.K.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd say you're pretty safe that it's IBS. If your symptoms change a lot or get worse or you notice black poops (a sign of blood) or weight loss for no apparant reason go back but otherwise they don't usually worry. I complained of all my symptoms for about 10 years (and then some with the help of my mum) before finally losing a heap of weight (about 15kg) in a couple of months and becoming anemic. It was then they did the colonoscopy which came back fine. Hope this helps.


----------

